# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Shallow Bar Info

## Becky Rosenow

Does anyone know anything about the Shallow Bar or ever been on it?
I read they do shoreline cruises but have no idea where or how to get there.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## jeannieb

I have never been on the Shallow Bar boat but I have seen it in action from the Great Bay beach. It's a pontoon kind of boat that is a bar. They leave from Frenchman's Beach. You can check at Eggy's beach bar or Fisherman's Restaurant at Frenchman's beach or Jakes/Jack Sprats on info on how to arrange a trip. The floating bar goes around the beaches/bays in Treasure Beach and stops near the Great Pedro Bluff in Great Bay. There you can climb up the bluff and jump into the sea or you can just jump off the boat if heights aren't your thing. You can swim or snorkel around the bluff and see the sea life.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I've been on it several times and jeannieb gave great advice. The captain, designer, builder and owner is Dennis Abrahams  aka Shabba. It's best to inquire at Eggy's. It ONLY goes out on very calm days, sometimes not for ten days. It's well worth going, so if it's a nice day, go for it as you might not get another chance. It's usually late afternoon but get your info from Captain Dennis at 876-435-3779. Last year it was $20US, you got one free drink to start and you can buy more with the prices very reasonable. The tour lasts maybe 2 1/2 hours or so with stops for swimming. The boat is fully stocked with life jackets. I had been going to Treasure Beach for years and never knew about the many caves along the coast.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike



----------


## Becky Rosenow

Thanks for the info!
I have seen pictures and videos of Eggys, but where is it?  Is it in Calabash Bay?

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Eggy's is in Frenchman's Bay, just east of Frenchman's Reef and Golden Sands. If you are part Billy goat, you can walk west from Jack Sprat along the sea. It's just on the other side of the point.There are no signs but you can walk around the Parchment grocery store through their yard. Most newcomers are uncomfortable, feeling they are trespassing but it actually is cool and acceptable. I'd tell strangers to use the Frenchman's Reef route first, just make a left turn when you hit the beach. There are now several nice friendly bars there but Eggy has a sign, it's the biggest, and prolly has the most customers You'll see the boats including the Shallow Bar either next door on the beach or sitting in the water. Eggy is an excellent cook so you certainly can eat if you are hungry.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Thanks - part billy goat, not me - especially not on the way home from a beach bar.   :Smile: 
I found a bit of a helpful map on a preview of The Rough Guide of Jamaica. 
We stayed in Billy's Bay a couple of years ago & there was a little beach bar by the fishing boats, but it was never open.
I'm glad that wasn't Eggy's!
Thanks again - you are a wealth of information!

----------


## all smiles

It wasn't running when I was there over Xmas. I heard talk that Dennis was going to start running sunset cruises again in Feb.

----------


## limeex2

Is this the Becky Rosenow that graduated from Stillwater High School? i graduated from there in '76...

----------

